# Cooking Salmon



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have been arguing with about the best way to pan fry a fillet of Salmon. 
I say that one should lightly cook the top first then turn over onto the skin side.This helps it keep together when cooking and serving.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Phil

Thanks for reminding me to take my salmon out of the freezer for tonoght's dinner.:laugh:

We do not by frozen, but Basia is away so the second half of last week's piece had to be frozen.

Bon Appetit.

[If you wondered why I did not give advice, it is because you started off - 'We have been arguing ....' :wink2:]

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

For me, chuck it in the bin...I cant abide the stuff









I'm cooking a Turkey Rogan Josh tonight with basmati rice, poppadoms and naan bread









...and I'll wang a few in the freezer for the lad for when we are away too

Graham :smile2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rita bakes our smoked salmon, comes up really well, especially when Ocado have the big pieces on offer  

Peter


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Best way to cook salmon. 2 cups of salt in the fish kettle. Fish in, just cover in cold water, bring slowly to a simmer, then switch off and let it go cold overnight in the water. Chill the next day to serve cold the following evening. Works with any size fish. Yummmm! 

Dick


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Place the salmon skin side down in a lightly oiled cold non stick pan, season with freshly ground pepper, no salt.. Bring to medium heat and when the colour has changed about two thirds up the side of the piece of fish and the skin is crispy put a knob of butter in the pan, put the pan in the oven at 180 for five minutes. take salmon out and baste with the melted butter, leave to rest for two /three mins and serve wit ha sprig of dill if liked or alternatively put dill in with the butter. Serve wit the butter poured over the fish.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Wipe a bit of oil on the frying pan. Chuck in the salmon skin side down. Let it cook until the skin starts to smoke. Job done.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Wife does mine in a steamer in the microwave. Fish 2 or 3 times a week gets soooooo boring. Wish I wasn't diabetic and could eat a bloody steak (not allowed!)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> For me, chuck it in the bin...I cant abide the stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The curry was luverley :grin2:

...and 3 in the freezer for the lad too

Result!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

[If you wondered why I did not give advice, it is because you started off - 'We have been arguing ....' ]

Oh dear, legal profession, get it right.......read the OP again.

Thank you all, I cannot stand the taste of fresh salmon myself, so rarely cook it, or never would be closer.So I have to admit I was wrong if it is skin side down to start.

cabby

Wa the Naan bread the Peshawar


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I just had I nice piece of salmon I cooked this evening, my way. I cannot imagine there could be a thread about how to cook a piece of salmon. Now if one were dicussing hw to poach a whole salmon in a kettle there might be a dicussion.

In which case I would have to give voice to a friend of mine who always did a wonderful cold poached Salmon for his parties - of course he probably started off with a fine fish, as he was a Director of Tesco. He never let us know his ingredients in the poacher.

Now on to the curries - Ugh hate them! Except the Malaysian ones where the spices are 'cut' with fruit, which gives a good balance. 

Herb man me , keep your spices.:smile2:

Which could take us back to a nice piece of fish with a dill-flavoured boullion sauce - any takers?

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is there any post in which you give a concise answer geoff. rather than just ramble on,what have you been imbibing this evening.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby

Fillets of salmon

Always skin side down

Watch it as it as the colour changes up the fillet 

Flip it over fora few seconds serve

But one of the best ways for a cut of salmon

Place it in a double foil 

Add mushrooms , spinach , tomatoes, a slice of lemon 

And cook it in a sealed parcel in the oven

You can add a drop of wine or not

Serve with new potatoes 

Although at the moment my confidence is low 

I'm not telling you what to do you understand 

Only suggesting 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Is there any post in which you give a concise answer geoff. rather than just ramble on,what have you been imbibing this evening.
> 
> cabby


Was there a question? Where?

What was your concise answer?

I gave a concise opinion about curries, what more do you want:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

you want opinions on curries - I have naan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> you want opinions on curries - I have naan


Groaan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> .............
> 
> Which could take us back to a nice piece of fish with a dill-flavoured boullion sauce - any takers?
> 
> Geoff


Not if that piece of fish is a carp

Tried that once on Christmas Eve in Prague :frown2:

Never again

Sandra :wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Not if that piece of fish is a carp
> 
> Tried that once on Christmas Eve in Prague :frown2:
> 
> ...


Sandra

Totally agree about carp. It is of course tradition here at Christmas, but I ignore it, and Basia kindly ensures that there are also pieces of salmon on the table - everything is in the centre to help-yourself.

Geoff


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

aldra said:


> Not if that piece of fish is a carp
> 
> Tried that once on Christmas Eve in Prague :frown2:
> 
> ...


Carp is a delicacy for the Europeans, and used to be over here in the monk's ponds.
I believe I had it in France in a dish as "Carpillons" , very non-descript really and the sauce disguised the usual muddy taste
I think we need to eat carnivorous river fish, trout, perch, pike etc. and not bream, roach, carp so we don't ingest the muddy bottom these feed on. 
Yet, of course, the opposite is to be said for eating meat, we don't eat carnivores, cat, dog or bear, we eat the beast that turns grass into energy, goat, sheep, cow - so why not eat horse here?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> Carp is a delicacy for the Europeans, and used to be over here in the monk's ponds.
> I believe I had it in France in a dish as "Carpillons" , very non-descript really and the sauce disguised the usual muddy taste
> I think we need to eat carnivorous river fish, trout, perch, pike etc. and not bream, roach, carp so we don't ingest the muddy bottom these feed on.
> Yet, of course, the opposite is to be said for eating meat, we don't eat carnivores, cat, dog or bear, we eat the beast that turns grass into energy, goat, sheep, cow -* so why not eat horse here?*


When I was young and meat rationing was still on, we did buy some horse steaks - they were not very popular as they were more chewey but tasted OK.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They used to be over here too stocked in our fishing ponds

Caught with a permit then thrown back

Our local pond owner is struggling because people are nicking them to eat

Sandra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

aldra said:


> They used to be over here too stocked in our fishing ponds
> 
> Caught with a permit then thrown back
> 
> ...


they're being Polish-ed off with relish :wink2:


----------

